# New Xbox revealed at 6pm !



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

For the gamers on here -

There revealing the new xbox and a load of new games and stuff today at 6pm !

You can either watch a live stream on the xbox itself or on this link here

http://www.xbox.com/en-gb/


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mish said:


>


Amazing...

:thumb:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> For the gamers on here -
> 
> There revealing the new xbox and a load of new games and stuff today at 6pm !
> 
> ...


i wondered what that **** was about, the ads were making it so secret !!!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Looks good !

Its called xbox one !


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Looks good !
> 
> Its called xbox one !


Looks slick as fuark!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Looks slick as fuark!


Looks quick mate ! Cant wait to see the games ! Apparently there showing the 1st footage from the new ufc game coming :bounce:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Blu ray drive as well !


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

And for all the grown ups there's......

erm there's.......

Bugger


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Looks quick mate ! Cant wait to see the games ! Apparently there showing the 1st footage from the new ufc game coming :bounce:


Not that you like Xbox games, or UFC of course :wink:

I'm seriously impressed by the voice controlled integration for all features such as switching back to TV. If voice recognition is tweaked from kinnect...it'll be awesome. Plus perfect for all the lazy @rses out there.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

lukeee said:


> And for all the grown ups there's......
> 
> erm there's.......
> 
> Bugger


Chess :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Not that you like Xbox games, or UFC of course :wink:
> 
> I'm seriously impressed by the voice controlled integration for all features such as switching back to TV. If voice recognition is tweaked from kinnect...it'll be awesome. Plus perfect for all the lazy @rses out there.


Yeah looks good mate !

EA now !


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcuk me EA UFC looks like its gonna be awesome


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Halo tv show ! Not really a halo fan lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Halo tv show ! Not really a halo fan lol


No me either, never really got into it at all. That said, I was always a playstation fan until a few years ago, and I understand Halo fans are hardcore from back in the day as it was leaps ahead of games when it came out.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

the trailers have been fantastic so far, shown absolutely **** all. excellent


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Released later this year


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Apparently it locks your games to the console so you can't lend them out or for example go to cex to part exchange/sell them

How sh!t


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sckeane said:


> Apparently it locks your games to the console so you can't lend them out or for example go to cex to part exchange/sell them
> 
> How sh!t


it also records if you have watched pornography and tells your parents


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Apparently it locks your games to the console so you can't lend them out or for example go to cex to part exchange/sell them
> 
> How sh!t


Yeah this does suck. Next step from the gaming codes for unlocking content. The ps4 does this too doesn't it? Bless those corporations though, scrapping by with there tiny profits, they need to make extra any way then can.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> it also records if you have watched pornography and tells your parents


That's wiped the shares price!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

sckeane said:


> Apparently it locks your games to the console so you can't lend them out or for example go to cex to part exchange/sell them
> 
> How sh!t


Wont buy any consoles that do that, just trying to squeeze every penny out of you asif they dont make enough as it is.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Apparently it locks your games to the console so you can't lend them out or for example go to cex to part exchange/sell them
> 
> How sh!t


this was rumoured to be happening but its not now, game companies and shops were up in arms about it!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

lambrettalad said:


> this was rumoured to be happening but its not now, game companies and shops were up in arms about it!


You sure?

Can't imagine it tbh, they would lose out on 2nd hand prices big time and then the flow of 2nd hand games wouldn't be there so.... Would cut people buying the console


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

sckeane said:


> You sure?
> 
> Can't imagine it tbh, they would lose out on 2nd hand prices big time and then the flow of 2nd hand games wouldn't be there so.... Would cut people buying the console


I had heard about the possibility of the game locking system back in february and was having a chat with the manager my local of Game store and he was telling me it was only a rumour and would not be happening. There was also rumours of the console needing an internet connection to run and games being online only. The games would be cheaper because of ingame advertising e.g. in between loading levels or built into the game play.


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

I wasn't able to watch the xbox reveal but I was pretty sold on the Ps4 reveal despite them not showing the console. First thoughts on the xbox design and name- pretty unimaginative and uninspiring really lol, although to be fair that counts for jack and will have to wait until I find out more before reaching a decision. That being said I have always had a playstation so chances are I'm going to get a PS4 anyway!


----------



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

it looks very good but ive always had playstations, so cant cheat on sony now lol, ps4 is gonna be just as good


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I had to go training and left just as they was talking about COD ghosts. Did i miss anything cool ?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Its ugly!!!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

slightly worrying they didnt go into too much detail on the GPU, ps4 was quite happy to brag about their specs in more detail. ill probly get both as usual but prob just get ps4 for a while. e3 next month should help us decide with more gameplay and stuff, altho to be fair the games will look the same on both as a developer wont spend £ making multi platform games look remamrkably different.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> I had to go training and left just as they was talking about COD ghosts. Did i miss anything cool ?


COD Ghost was the last part of the show. Looked good as far as cut scenes go but again it didn't show any actual game play.

In summing up, nothing missed.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> I had to go training and left just as they was talking about COD ghosts. Did i miss anything cool ?


a realistic looking dog and a hairy arm about sums it up


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Its ugly!!!


and big!

big and ugly


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Reddo said:


> I wasn't able to watch the xbox reveal but I was pretty sold on the Ps4 reveal despite them not showing the console. First thoughts on the xbox design and name- pretty unimaginative and uninspiring really lol, although to be fair that counts for jack and will have to wait until I find out more before reaching a decision. That being said I have always had a playstation so chances are I'm going to get a PS4 anyway!


And ps4 is of course such an amazing name


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Microsoft have dropped a bollock here . Seems that they want to be an all round entertainment centre and a jack of a trades. Don`t they realise that people want it to actually play games on and the design of it looks like its from the 80s. Deffo swerving this for the ps4.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

L00NEY said:


> Microsoft have dropped a bollock here . Seems that they want to be an all round entertainment centre and a jack of a trades. Don`t they realise that people want it to actually play games on and the design of it looks like its from the 80s. Deffo swerving this for the ps4.


they started going this way witg 360 tho didnt they, kinect and all that rubbish. keep it hardcore, wii is for the casuals


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Man.... Last week I was dead set on a ps4 but now am not sure, guess ill wait for the proper reviews after release

I was on ps2 then couldn't aford the ps3 so jumped ship to xbox360, I doubt ps4 will make the mistake they made last time round and charge too much, they must of lost half the market to Microsoft


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Its ugly!!!


Compared to the older ones i think its alright lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Looking online now its brilliant all the 'rumoured designs' that all the sites online were posting :lol:

Reminds me of robocop 2 with all the wierd sh1t designs lol


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Playstation for the win all day every day.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

I think for me it's gonna come down to wat exclusives they get, I'm on 360 now and my favourite games are final fantasy, they said there 2 of there next 3 games are ps3 only, now I have to go buy a used ps3, not happy about that


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Im excited for these consoles, only because im sick of the old 360/ps3 ports that go on PC. Some nice new next gen ports will go down a treat as long as my PC can play them


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

Looks far from impressive so far. Just come across a screen grab of the new COD Ghost graphics compared to the PC version of Crysis 3










The world of difference between the 2, resolution and textures look poor!

Have they said how much it will be yet?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

You'll never match a pc mate ! No price talk yet i dont think


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

The ps4 got it beat on gpu and cpu ,Xbox got it beat on ram but overall not much difference and don't like the fact you wont be able to use second hand games. So even tho I'm an xbox fan boy ill be getting the ps4.

Everywhere I'm looking the ps4 is topping the xbox overall

http://www.idigitaltimes.com/articles/17714/20130521/xbox-720-specs-ps4-specs-next-gen-system.htm


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

not bad... I cant waite for the PS4!


----------



## MJS87 (Apr 3, 2013)

is it sad i actually called my ISA acc PS4 Fund ? thats how much i cant wait  (im so sad haha)


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

For me I couldn't care less about the specs.. The Xbox 360 has been out for 10 years yet developers are still pushing it (I was wowed by Tomb Raider and that only came out 2 months ago).. Wasn't the PS3 more powerful than the xbox 360 on paper? Looked the same to me tbh

I play almost solely online, and xbox has always had the better experience, better servers, more people online, quicker game matching..

No fanboyism, I had both consoles and eventually the PS3 ended up gathering dust and getting sold for £100


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I was sure I'd choose the new xbox (Xbox One - rubbish name) over the PS4 but now I'm pretty convinced that the PS4 is the route to take. Forza alone isn't enough to swing me back to xbox, even if as L11 says the online experience is better (though you have to pay for it, remember!).


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

defdaz said:


> I was sure I'd choose the new xbox (Xbox One - rubbish name) over the PS4 but now I'm pretty convinced that the PS4 is the route to take. Forza alone isn't enough to swing me back to xbox, even if as L11 says the online experience is better (though you have to pay for it, remember!).


The old saying of "you get what you pay for" is certainly true in this regard.

For people saying they're getting a ps4, I'm curious why, is it the graphics?


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Looking forward to this! :thumb:


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

L11 said:


> For me I couldn't care less about the specs.. The Xbox 360 has been out for 10 years yet developers are still pushing it (I was wowed by Tomb Raider and that only came out 2 months ago).. Wasn't the PS3 more powerful than the xbox 360 on paper? Looked the same to me tbh
> 
> I play almost solely online, and xbox has always had the better experience, better servers, more people online, quicker game matching..
> 
> No fanboyism, I had both consoles and eventually the PS3 ended up gathering dust and getting sold for £100


If the game was built for the xbox360 then crossed over the xbox gameplay looked better but the playstation3 only games literately kill the xbox with graphics i.e gods of war and uncharted none xbox games can compete with the graphics on them and iv'e had both console's since launch but stopped playing the playstation after a few years as xbox was better for call of duty


----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

Not a fan of the fact that if I buy a second hand game or borrow one from a mate, I'll have to pay a fee to play it. It's going to destroy what's left of the 2nd hand games market. Especially if Sony do something similar.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I find it weird people support a console like a football team


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

So basicly you cant trade your games when your finished with them as you need to pay for a licence to play 2nd hand games?

Am i reading that right?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> If the game was built for the xbox360 then crossed over the xbox gameplay looked better but the playstation3 only games literately kill the xbox with graphics i.e gods of war and uncharted none xbox games


Fair enough, i've never played either of those games! The advert for uncharted looked ridiculous though..


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Microsoft seem to be forgetting what gamers want, it's not their main focus anymore. Half of the tv stuff we won't be able to do unfortunately. Just how we couldn't do certain media things on the 360.

I was really hoping MS blew me away, but so far I like what I've seen from Sony more. Forza isn't enough to make me want ab Xbox.

Hope they wow people at E3.


----------



## Lemaow (Aug 28, 2012)

Patsy said:


> So basicly you cant trade your games when your finished with them as you need to pay for a licence to play 2nd hand games?
> 
> Am i reading that right?


This article doesn't help much..it's all over the place. Can't seem to find a definite yay or nay from my phone though..

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/407912/microsoft-confirms-pre-owned-fee-for-xbox-one/

I've only read articles on it (missed the announcement, was in the gym!) and not all have been updated! I'm confused now..


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

chelios said:


> Microsoft seem to be forgetting what gamers want, it's not their main focus anymore. .


I don't think they've forgotten, it just doesn't look like a priority Their target is the whole family, not really "gamers". They want to make revenue from content as much as games.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

L11 said:


> I don't think they've forgotten, it just doesn't look like a priority Their target is the whole family, not really "gamers". They want to make revenue from content as much as games.


I just want a pedigree gaming machine tho tbh. I have a gaming computer with a Hd graphics card. That's pretty much all I need for watching stuff on my tv.

Would be nice to just have a machine that I can just turn on and play.

Focus purely on giving me a awesome game playing experience utilising my expensive tv and very expensive Xbox one by the look of things.

Always seems like they "hold back" incase they don't invent anything new for the next console


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Graphics details between the 360 and PS3 were largely down to the developers. The PS3 suffered because it was designed on the cell technology which hasn't really took off and was more effort to cross program for. A lot of games ended up looking considerably worse on PS3 because of that.

Imo PS3 was a fail, I'm suprised it lasted as long as it did.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

The days of hardcore gaming are well and truly gone m8.

The future of gaming is downloadable content and micro transactions. And heading that is EA! They will rinse as much money out of every user they can.

Whatever happened to games like Quake3, Solidier of Fortune 2, UT2004 where you got patch releases or addons not months but years on, free! Just to keep the game alive.

Now its release the bare minimum effort then sell later map packs and better guns for real money, buy to win.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

gycraig said:


> I just want a pedigree gaming machine tho tbh. I have a gaming computer with a Hd graphics card. That's pretty much all I need for watching stuff on my tv.
> 
> Would be nice to just have a machine that I can just turn on and play.
> 
> Focus purely on giving me a awesome game playing experience utilising my expensive tv and very expensive Xbox one by the look of things.


isnt that the point though, hardcore gamers would just use a pc?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sku11fk said:


> Graphics details between the 360 and PS3 were largely down to the developers. The PS3 suffered because it was designed on the cell technology which hasn't really took off and was more effort to cross program for. A lot of games ended up looking considerably worse on PS3 because of that.
> 
> Imo PS3 was a fail, I'm suprised it lasted as long as it did.


Yea that and the fact the xbox came out first so had a larger user base.. larger user base = more customers = develop for that and then port. Its going to be very interesting with them having the similar architecture and both coming out at the same time..


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

£40 a year for xbox live is £40 well spent when i turn on my ps3 and the online is fcuking terrible !

I've never really been a playstation man but always ended up having to get 1 because it was the only way to play metal gear solid games and then later the uncharted games as well.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

L11 said:


> Yea that and the fact the xbox came out first so had a larger user base.. larger user base = more customers = develop for that and then port. Its going to be very interesting with them having the similar architecture and both coming out at the same time..


Yea true by the time PS3 came out you couldn't even class it as next gen, it was current.

My guess is that they will be great at first these new consoles. Then as they build up on services and features they will become so similar again it'll be about who can make the smallest re-hash


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sku11fk said:


> Imo PS3 was a fail, I'm suprised it lasted as long as it did.


WTF lol are you for real?

A fail?!! Uncharted, Killzone, Resistance, Infamous.. not to mention tons of other exclusives, it was far from a fail fella


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow, it looks massive!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

They will probably be pretty much the same.

360 and ps3 was for me. Had some trouble with the 360 online, but that might have been the game rather than the console.

Only difference really was you pay for internet on the 360, although I think the original cost was more for the ps3.

Personal preference for me was ps3.

They are not for enthusiast gamers really. They are media centres, a bit of everything. If you want the graphics and what not then pc is the way forward


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Patsy said:


> WTF lol are you for real?
> 
> A fail?!! Uncharted, Killzone, Resistance, Infamous.. not to mention tons of other exclusives, it was far from a fail fella


The crazy thing is, PS3 has sold more than Xbox 360, yet I don't know anyone that has a PS3! Is it massive in Japan?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

L11 said:


> The crazy thing is, PS3 has sold more than Xbox 360, yet I don't know anyone that has a PS3! Is it massive in Japan?


That was another big negative for me on the ps3 online.......all my mates were online on the xbox !


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Patsy said:


> WTF lol are you for real?
> 
> A fail?!! Uncharted, Killzone, Resistance, Infamous.. not to mention tons of other exclusives, it was far from a fail fella


Uncharted was ok but it certainly didn't go into uncharted territory. Another third person with a semi likeable character and moderate storyline.

Resistance was good though for it's time but fallout 3 trumps it of course.

I can't give a fair opinion on Infamous.

Killzone was good.

I don't remember tons of other exclusives that were groundbreaking apart from God Of War. I do remember a few that were supposed to be groundbreaking but ended up as limp mules, the SOCOM series, Haze , Little Big Planet , MAG.

I always have been a PC gamer myself so I am overly fussy I suppose because console always feels so clunky especially FPS games to which now I wont play them.

But when I had my PS3 I didn't like it much at all but my 360 got a lot more play time


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Uncharted was awesome ! Resistance was a bit sh1t, infamous was alright, never played killzone much and god of war games were wicked as well


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Must be me then as everyone i know and play online with has a ps3 and aint no complaints

Just to clarify i dont have a fav out of the 2 as i used to have an xbox until it caught some airtime in a heated dispute with and ex lol

This new xbox one.. i dont fancy it one bit tbh, paying a fee to play used games is just greed and robbery, ffs you buy a game its your to sell on, you wouldnt sell a car and expect the new owner to pay on top of that, oh wait....


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Is it correct that you Cant sell the games? It ties the game to the Xbox so it can only be usedby that console and you have to buy them brand new?

****ing ridiculous if that's true.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Must be me then as everyone i know and play online with has a ps3 and aint no complaints
> 
> Just to clarify i dont have a fav out of the 2 as i used to have an xbox until it caught some airtime in a heated dispute with and ex lol
> 
> This new xbox one.. i dont fancy it one bit tbh, paying a fee to play used games is just greed and robbery, ffs you buy a game its your to sell on, you wouldnt sell a car and expect the new owner to pay on top of that, oh wait....


End of the day whatever one we buy, if you buy it in the first year you are being ripped off.

You will spend more time working around the bugs before they fix them.

And EA will make sure that it's impossible to complete your games without getting a loan


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sku11fk said:


> End of the day whatever one we buy, if you buy it in the first year you are being ripped off.
> 
> You will spend more time working around the bugs before they fix them.
> 
> *And EA will make sure that it's impossible to complete your games without getting a loan*


Hahaha in a few years time gaming will see you having to remortgage your home to play the new call of duty maps :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

BTW that reminds me, nearly ALL of my games where rented off Lovefilm when i was in the UK, what happens to this market now with the new used game policy? as i will be honest i wouldnt have bought a fraction of the ones i rented, was a brilliant service i played tons of games for a tenner a month


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

L11 said:


> isnt that the point though, hardcore gamers would just use a pc?


Yer but I want that experience with friends. I could plug in a Xbox pad to my pc then play online. using a hdmi cable

But the basic idea is I want to play the newest games online with my close friends and the vast majority of people aren't pc gamers

Have a few mates round and play online or whatever plug and play.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Patsy said:


> BTW that reminds me, nearly ALL of my games where rented off Lovefilm when i was in the UK, what happens to this market now with the new used game policy? as i will be honest i wouldnt have bought a fraction of the ones i rented, was a brilliant service i played tons of games for a tenner a month


I haven't read this thread but what I hear is you can't play old xbox 360 games on it, you cant borrow or swap new games without paying a pre owned fee?

I just want a console that plays games with a normal controller. Couldn't give a fvck about kinect/motion controllers/talking to my TV etc.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Looks like a f*ckin old school VHS player, and blu-ray is no big wow PS3 had it ages ago


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Looks like a f*ckin old school VHS player, and blu-ray is no big wow PS3 had it ages ago


Yeah blu ray isnt a big deal mate but its the reason alot of people (incl me) still have and use a ps3 lol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Yeah blu ray isnt a big deal mate but its the reason alot of people (incl me) still have and use a ps3 lol


Also ive never had any problems using PS3 online, i think they had problems when it first came out but these days its fine, im abit of a stingy cnut so id never buy a console and then pay to use it online i think its taking the pi55, and this thing about not being able to sell your games WTF


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Also ive never had any problems using PS3 online, i think they had problems when it first came out but these days its fine, im abit of a stingy cnut so id never buy a console and then pay to use it online i think its taking the pi55, and this thing about not being able to sell your games WTF


Haha maybe if more of my mates had a ps4 id use online.

Have to have a look now on all this 2nd hand games not working stuff as alot of people are saying its not happening and some say it is.

I shall return with info lol


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Also i read that when you buy a new xbox one and unpack it it asks for your credit card details.... the keys to your car so it can take your mrs out on the town and then afterwards fcuk her, all at your expense, how awesome is that?!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Patsy said:


> Also i read that when you buy a new xbox one and unpack it it asks for your credit card details.... the keys to your car so it can take your mrs out on the town and then afterwards fcuk her, all at your expense, how awesome is that?!!


I think they exagerated some things mate, i heard it just has a simple coin slot on the top and its a pound per minute to play


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Also i read that when you buy a new xbox one and unpack it it asks for your credit card details.... the keys to your car so it can take your mrs out on the town and then afterwards fcuk her, all at your expense, how awesome is that?!!


Surely thats still better then what sony do who give your details out to hackers without you knowing and then screw you over.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I think they exagerated some things mate, i heard it just has a simple coin slot on the top and its a pound per minute to play


Not to mention you have to tuck into ya kids college fund to get one, they realy are onto a winner those microsh!te dudes :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Surely thats still better then what sony do who give your details out to hackers without you knowing and then screw you over.


I didnt mind, i had a free month of ps plus off them... and some nigerian had a years holiday off me :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

There being a bit secretive with info but ive found this from on of the top guys in microsoft -

"We know there is some confusion around used games on Xbox One and wanted to provide a bit of clarification on exactly what we've confirmed today. While there have been many potential scenarios discussed, today we have only confirmed that we designed Xbox One to enable our customers to trade in and resell games at retail.

Beyond that, we have not confirmed any specific scenarios.

Another piece of clarification around playing games at a friend's house - should you choose to play your game at your friend's house, there is no fee to play that game while you are signed in to your profile."

So it looks like there will still be a preowned type thing, but by the looks of it if you take a game round a mates house you have to log into your profile ! So if you let a mate borrow a game you need to give him your log in info !!

E3 is 19 days away and there will be more news then apparently


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

I like my PS3 just because it's so versatile- can stream movies, watch on demand tv on it, blu-ray player and obviously a good solid consol on top of it all. Had no problems with online servers crashing- but I do find EA are f'ing terrible for FIFA as opposed to when I play COD or something. I have had it close to 5 years now and it's powered through- been impressed with the build quality whereas my brothers Xbox had the "red ring of death" and had to pay for a new one- could be a bad piece of luck but it could sway some people.

Call me a fanboy or whatever but I have no reason to switch from PS to Xbox unless Bill Gates puts me in his will.

FTR I would NEVER pay for any additional features in a game so if they think they are getting my credit card details they will be disappointed. I think people who pay for these packs on FIFA must want their heads testing to be honest.


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive always had playstations did have an xbox 360 could'nt get used to the shape of the controller and after a week got the red ring of death:thumbdown:

Agreed with this one looking ugly looks like an old VCR recorder


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

Kimball said:


> And ps4 is of course such an amazing name


aye, but it is at least the fourth playstation so it makes sense! Xbox One??? :confused1:


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

Patsy said:


> WTF lol are you for real?
> 
> A fail?!! Uncharted, Killzone, Resistance, Infamous.. not to mention tons of other exclusives, it was far from a fail fella


And The Last of Us coming out June 14, going to be immense


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Why will i buy this over a PS4 every time, regardless of what sony say about the ps4

20 man points if anyone can guess.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Why will i buy this over a PS4 every time, regardless of what sony say about the ps4
> 
> 20 man points if anyone can guess.


You dont like Japs?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Why will i buy this over a PS4 every time, regardless of what sony say about the ps4
> 
> 20 man points if anyone can guess.


Gran Turismo.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I already have one:thumb:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

mattiasl said:


> I already have one:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 122114


Anyone know if it has long play?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> Gran Turismo.


Bingo. I have been gran t thriughiut the whole series from ps1. Recently brought an xbox and forza wipes the floor with it in every way.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Bingo. I have been gran t thriughiut the whole series from ps1. Recently brought an xbox and forza wipes the floor with it in every way.


Yeah i do agree, even the engine sounds are better, never realy rated GT (apart from the psone) anyway as it got too linear and boring


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Microsoft Confirms Used Game Fees And Mandatory Game Installation for Xbox ONE.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

mattiasl said:


> Microsoft Confirms Used Game Fees And Mandatory Game Installation for Xbox ONE.


They're really shooting themselves in the foot and shafting customers along the way. Expecting their own rental service called LIVEfilm lol.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Its a new microsoft tax now that windows isnt making them the money now


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I predict the xbox one is going to be a big flop, ps4 will come out top and with it being released first will bring in new customers.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

mattiasl said:


> Microsoft Confirms Used Game Fees And Mandatory Game Installation for Xbox ONE.


Everyone is going mad in the comments on this video 

I reckon as it gets closer to launch they will scrap the fee's sony are probably laughing there ****s off right now 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/336905282569506816
Sony's stock risen when the xbox one was revealed


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

429 quid, not too bad and released in November


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Xbox will be shiyte, PS4 all the way.

Microsoft making you pay for a stupid camera/microhpone that has to be installed at all times just so they can watch you jerking off and see how many people are in the room..

Not to mention it has to be connected to the internet every 24 hours or you cant even play a single player game.... what happens in the likely even your internet gets cut off for a week or you want to take it away??? you cant play your games thats what.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

EFC said:


> 429 quid, not too bad and released in November


Yo your avi pic is dangerously low cut


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Poke said:


> Yo your avi pic is dangerously low cut


You shouldn't be looking down there mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

EFC said:


> You shouldn't be looking down there mate


Cant help it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ah fcuk sake seeing this has just reminded me i forgot to watch the E3 stream on xbox :cursing:


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

430 quid and you cant even play used games on it bad move microsoft


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Quick, somebody burn down the factory and save the next generation of pale, malnourished game addicted kids.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Dunno why the 2nd hand game business with xbox one has xome to so much of a shock to people, its been talked about for years and was always the way it was going to go unfortunatly, no doubt blame them bad pirate peoples


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Not a fan atall on consoles my ds does me fine with mario and zelda its all to complicated and advanced nowadays


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

xfail it should be called, ps4 all the way, microsoft like apple are robbing cnuts


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

jakob said:


> View attachment 121982


I'm not a gamer, don't own a consol or anything, but personally from the point of view of looks, I think this looks sh!t. Looks like two old cassette decks have been stitched together and resprayed two different effects of black.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

whens the sony conference?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

its on at 2am if anyones going to be awake at that time

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-06-11-live-sony-e3-2013-conference

be interested to see what it looks like and the price


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

jayDP said:


> I think for me it's gonna come down to wat exclusives they get, I'm on 360 now and my favourite games are final fantasy, they said there 2 of there next 3 games are ps3 only, now I have to go buy a used ps3, not happy about that


Really wish Square Enix would recreate FF7 for the PS4. That would be awesome.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I think I may be forced to the dark side with a price of $399


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

EFC said:


> I think I may be forced to the dark side with a price of $399


Bumsex?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Bumsex?


No thanks I'm not into that at all mate


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

EFC said:


> No thanks I'm not into that at all mate


Not even for $399?


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Not even for $399?


Make it $499 and you've got a deal


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

EFC said:


> Make it $499 and you've got a deal


Bummer! :lol:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Really wish Square Enix would recreate FF7 for the PS4. That would be awesome.


I would buy a PS4 on release day if they did


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Watching the replay now on xbox. New metal gear solid looks wicked !

There bringing out a new smaller xbox 360 ???? And theres games coming out for at least the next year ???


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

well sony completly owned xfail, 349 quid, no DRM, can play used games and share them, no need for online connection + they had plenty of in game footage trailers, ps4 ftw


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

PS4 will deff be a day one purchase for me without a doubt as... well im a child and love my tech toys, will admit thought that i have some back catalogue of PS3 games that i need playing through first but i will still be getting one on release day

Keeping the used games market in the loop was a very shrewd move by Sony, its the way its always been and should remain

You buy a PS4 game you outright own it, buy an XB1 game and all you are doing is renting the code, thats realy shocking tbh


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Patsy said:


> PS4 will deff be a day one purchase for me without a doubt as... well im a child and love my tech toys, will admit thought that i have some back catalogue of PS3 games that i need playing through first but i will still be getting one on release day
> 
> Keeping the used games market in the loop was a very shrewd move by Sony, its the way its always been and should remain
> 
> You buy a PS4 game you outright own it, buy an XB1 game and all you are doing is renting the code, thats realy shocking tbh


+ its $100 cheaper and looks better, ill be getting it on release day too


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> + its $100 cheaper and looks better, ill be getting it on release day too


Mate i still have my release day PS3 sitting under my led tv, its in immaculate condition, i have had some use out of it, best bit of kit i own tbh


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

It do look pretty cool tbh


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Ps4 is the one to get  xfail are going to lose big money this gen


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I've found something much better to spend nearly 400 quid on :tongue:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/342294


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I've found something much better to spend nearly 400 quid on :tongue:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/342294


Do they have Blu-Ray?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Do they have Blu-Ray?


No but they have red soles :thumb:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

You have to pay for online like with Xbox I think, but the rest makes up for it imo


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No but they have red soles :thumb:


Can you lend them to a friend though?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Can you lend them to a friend though?


Nooooo! Mine all mine!


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> You have to pay for online like with Xbox I think, but the rest makes up for it imo


Yeah but that mean's better connections now etc which was the ps3 downfall, I'm just going to feel sorry for anyone that are actually going to get the xbox  the wii u will be better option if you don't like the ps4


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm split between upgrading my PC or getting the PS4 just so I can play with friends. Shame so many people play on consoles when PC's wipe the floor with them.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ukmeathead said:


> Yeah but that mean's better connections now etc which was the ps3 downfall, I'm just going to feel sorry for anyone that are actually going to get the xbox  the wii u will be better option if you don't like the ps4


I can't comment on connection being better or whatever as I never had a problem with mine tbh. But I think that means they are keeping the preowned market and the console is cheaper, then paying for the online ain't too bad in comparison to Xbox.

I didn't mind the 360 either though, but ps3 was my preference.

I will be keeping to the pc though so won't be buying the new generation of consoles for a while


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

There's nothing special in this generation of consoles or the last that will make me switch from PC.

Keyboard and mouse is just too dam convenient and accurate


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> I'm split between upgrading my PC or getting the PS4 just so I can play with friends. Shame so many people play on consoles when PC's wipe the floor with them.


I know the feeling, upgraded graphics card on pc recently and makes my ps3 and 360 look really basic.

plus can use my wireless xbox controller on games so even better. Trouble is i like the exclusive games consoles get but hate the prices compared to pc games on steam ect.

Will wait until the fuss has dies down on consoles before getting one, esp as seeing as first models of ps3 and xbox 360 both suffered overheating and the ring of death.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> I can't comment on connection being better or whatever as I never had a problem with mine tbh. But I think that means they are keeping the preowned market and the console is cheaper, then paying for the online ain't too bad in comparison to Xbox.
> 
> I didn't mind the 360 either though, but ps3 was my preference.
> 
> I will be keeping to the pc though so won't be buying the new generation of consoles for a while


That's my only problem new pc or ps4


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> That's my only problem new pc or ps4


If you use pc for watching media too then go pc for now, can get some good bundle deals on ebay. I managed to get second hand nvidea 670gtx graphics card for £135, still under warrenty and selling for £319 in pc world.

Always someone that needs to have the latest card so sells theirs cheap even though still runs everything on ultra settings


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I love my xbox 360 but I wont be getting the xbox one because im not paying to play pre-owned games that ive brought or borrowed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha too late @Patsy, I saw it :tongue:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ukmeathead said:


> That's my only problem new pc or ps4


If you have the cash and play enough then I vote pc myself.

If you want a not bad looking and small all round media centre in the living room though, then you cant go to wrong with the consoles.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> If you have the cash and play enough then I vote pc myself.
> 
> If you want a not bad looking and small all round media centre in the living room though, then you cant go to wrong with the consoles.


My Pc is ready for an upgrade soon anyway paid £1000 about 6years ago and still runs the new games with good graphics


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Haha too late @Patsy, I saw it :tongue:
> 
> View attachment 124498


Lol i was gonna remove and post it in the other thread in response to the Gordan Ramsay pic but my phone rang so i guess its too late now x :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

well sony just gave microsoft a big shit burger to eat. if im going to get one it will be the ps4


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=ps4&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aps4

ps4 best seller on Amazon


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Xfail? How old are some of you? :lol:

I'll be getting the PS4, possibly on release.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Am sold on ps4 after watching the E3,


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

justinm74 said:


> I know the feeling, upgraded graphics card on pc recently and makes my ps3 and 360 look really basic.
> 
> plus can use my wireless xbox controller on games so even better. Trouble is i like the exclusive games consoles get but hate the prices compared to pc games on steam ect.
> 
> Will wait until the fuss has dies down on consoles before getting one, esp as seeing as first models of ps3 and xbox 360 both suffered overheating and the ring of death.


PC is the master race and always will be. Its just the majority of my mates are console **** and thats half of what games are about really.. playing with mates. I still don't know if I could justify paying £55 for a game, especially considering graphics are subpar to PC, no dedicated servers etc. The more I speak I'm just answering my own question for myself


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> PC is the master race and always will be. Its just the majority of my mates are console **** and thats half of what games are about really.. playing with mates. I still don't know if I could justify paying £55 for a game, especially considering graphics are subpar to PC, no dedicated servers etc. The more I speak I'm just answering my own question for myself


I think you have, now you just need to link a wireless controller to the pc and let them play a "console" game but show them the difference on speed and graphics.

Plus wait a while and prices will plummet, i remember when ps3 was lagging behind xbox and dropped over £100 just to stay in competition.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

All the E3 shows are on youtube now.

Watched xbox show earlier - 1st thing they show was metal gear solid 5 which i cant wait for.

Still got the PS3 show to watch

Just watched the EA show and EA UFC looks amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

The PS4 control pad looks shocking! The reason I am XBOX Loyal is due to having a much better and more comfortable control pad

User interface on Xbox is alot better than PS3 I havent seen the E3 yet so I dont know if PS have improved theres much or not

People at work banging on about the PS4 being so much faster than the xbox one but tbh they said that about the ps3 and having both I can not see a difference in speed of any sort so yeah on paper it says it will be faster but in reality you wont even notice


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Yeah i do think sony have dropped a bollock with the new controller ! Dont like it much


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> The PS4 control pad looks shocking! The reason I am XBOX Loyal is due to having a much better and more comfortable control pad
> 
> User interface on Xbox is alot better than PS3 I havent seen the E3 yet so I dont know if PS have improved theres much or not
> 
> People at work banging on about the PS4 being so much faster than the xbox one but tbh they said that about the ps3 and having both I can not see a difference in speed of any sort so yeah on paper it says it will be faster but in reality you wont even notice


trust me there is a big difference. anti aliasing for a start.



what let ps3 down was not many ps3 only titles. they were all developed from pc or xbox and the crossovers were buggy on ps3.

ps4 should have that in the bag though with it being open to developers and MS ****ing all the small fish off


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> trust me there is a big difference. anti aliasing for a start.
> 
> View attachment 124540
> 
> ...


Ok so while your playing the game you gonna pause it and zoom in to a strand of hair? realisticly looking and both screens the the exact same just the ps3 is a bit darker looking, Actually prefer the look of the 360 there as its lighter and clearer


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> trust me there is a big difference. anti aliasing for a start.
> 
> View attachment 124540
> 
> ...


Imo if you have to show a 300% zoom to prove the point then it's neglible.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

After seeing the release of the new Mac Pro yesterday, Im most likely to go over to the darker side and get one after being a PC gamer for 10+ years and get a Mac Pro... Most likely go nuts and spend £2500 on a decent specced one.... Should see me right for a few years instead of trying to upgrade my PC everytime a new 'bit' comes out...

Tried PS3,XBOX and Wii and everything else inbetween and will always go back to PC for convenience and availability of games..


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Ok so while your playing the game you gonna pause it and zoom in to a strand of hair? realisticly looking and both screens the the exact same just the ps3 is a bit darker looking, Actually prefer the look of the 360 there as its lighter and clearer


Then don't look at the zoom shot, look at the actual strand of hair. You can clearly see how pixelated the 360 shot looks, where as the PS shot is much smoother.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

L11 said:


> Imo if you have to show a 300% zoom to prove the point then it's neglible.


Play a top spec pc with full anti aliasing then turn it to 0 its always made a massive difference since gaming went to open gl from d3d in the nineties


----------



## StillTraining (May 7, 2012)

Currently have a 360 but will be going for a ps4 if I get any of them. The analogs on the 360 are utterly sh1te.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

PS4 for me...wont touch the xbox..I hate those fcuking stupid house brick control pads.


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

I have had a 360 since release and have loved it but I gotta say I'm going to be going for a PS4 this time around though. Microsoft has gotten greedy and are taking away there customers consumer rights. If I buy a game I want to be able to do with it what I want. The Kinect in my opinion is a gimmick. Same as on the previous Xbox and the playstation eye things as well. Gimme a controller any day


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Asouf said:


> After seeing the release of the new Mac Pro yesterday, Im most likely to go over to the darker side and get one after being a PC gamer for 10+ years and get a Mac Pro... Most likely go nuts and spend £2500 on a decent specced one.... Should see me right for a few years instead of trying to upgrade my PC everytime a new 'bit' comes out...
> 
> Tried PS3,XBOX and Wii and everything else inbetween and will always go back to PC for convenience and availability of games..


you mean the apple dustbin pro?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you mean the apple dustbin pro?


Yup.. the over priced, over anticipated, over hyped Apple IAshtray...

Not entirely sure on it after posting on here Ive done some frantic googling and its not cracked up to be a pure gamer. more a pro workhorse.. so might just build a decent PC and buy a MBA as well..

i7 Haswell 3.9

680 GPU

16gb 1600mhz


----------



## NO1Champ (Feb 23, 2013)

Ive always been a xbox fan but it's ps4 all the way for me. **** having to connect to internet all the time and having to pay £45 if ever I want to play a game. Microsoft can suck my dick


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

NO1Champ said:


> Ive always been a xbox fan but it's ps4 all the way for me. **** having to connect to internet all the time and having to pay £45 if ever I want to play a game. Microsoft can suck my dick


Im sure Bill Gates will be gutted your £45 contribution to his $gazillion an hour income wont be happening...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Had the first xbox, had the next xbox 360, daughter has one too, and a WII.

A very long time ago guys used to copy the CD to the hard drive for faster performance, but that was when CD's were only running at lower speeds.

I can see how they would think of it, but clearly this is for copyright stuff.

I have xbox live, and so does my daughter, but not being able to share a game is pretty lame, and I cant remember what my gamer profile thing is.

You should be able to play a game and not even be on the internet.

I have all the halo games and love them, but why would, or should someone have to have internet access just to play single person shooter games with just the console?

I have bought plenty of used games, and places like gamestop will suffer because they buy a game for like 4 bucks then turn around and sell it for 4 times that.

I like the idea of voice activation though, and pass-through HDMI is good for those that dont have a bunch of plugs for that like many of the older TV's have.

Wonder how much they are going to be?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Had the first xbox, had the next xbox 360, daughter has one too, and a WII.
> 
> A very long time ago guys used to copy the CD to the hard drive for faster performance, but that was when CD's were only running at lower speeds.
> 
> ...


£399 with Kinect at the moment but I think that will come down before its released to compete with PS4


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Had the first xbox, had the next xbox 360, daughter has one too, and a WII.
> 
> A very long time ago guys used to copy the CD to the hard drive for faster performance, but that was when CD's were only running at lower speeds.
> 
> ...


£399 with Kinect at the moment but I think that will come down before its released to compete with PS4


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Asouf said:


> Yup.. the over priced, over anticipated, over hyped Apple IAshtray...
> 
> Not entirely sure on it after posting on here Ive done some frantic googling and its not cracked up to be a pure gamer. more a pro workhorse.. so might just build a decent PC and buy a MBA as well..
> 
> ...


it will be ludicrously powerful but with the mental apple tax and the fact it looks hideous I wont be going near it


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> it will be ludicrously powerful but with the mental apple tax and the fact it looks hideous I wont be going near it


But its cylindrical... Sure you aint tempting by its selling point of being 'twistable' lol


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

The X bONE is a failure ATM.

Considerably less graphics power and speed due to worse memory and gpu than the PS3.

Cheap tacky looking case.

More expensive.

Comes with a security camera so it can watch you jerk off.

Can't sell or borrow or lend games.

Your Internet goes offline for a few days and you can't even play single player games.

Halo is old and boring.

Forza is similar to allot of other arcade racing games, controls are too easy and generic, boring to play.

Guys standing on stage with an Xbox controller pretending to play numerous pre rendered scenes made on a pc is embarrassing and insulting to the oblivious audience.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Poke said:


> The X bONE is a failure ATM.
> 
> Considerably less graphics power and speed due to worse memory and gpu than the PS3.
> 
> ...


its a shambles mate, from what ive read alot of the die hard xbox fanboys are even considering switching to sony


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

I've had the xbox since the ps2 days but definitely going with Sony this time, Microsoft have always been ****s about their restrictions. Only recently the 360 got a web browser and its useless for playing video files.

Always being connected to the Internet is a joke!

Thing about these new consoles, is all that processing and graphics power really necessary? Games developers rarely go over single or double DVD capacity. It takes a lot more time and money to go beyond this.

Is the PS4 going to be region locked like the new Xbox? I see its $399 or £340 which seems like we're getting ripped off when you convert the US price to pounds it's £255.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have an Xbox now and at first was p!ssed off with the whole, you can't lend a friend a game unless he's on your friends list and the whole licence to re-sell old games. But then I realised that 1. I don't lend my friends games anyway and if I did, they're more than likely to be on my friends list as well, so no problem there. 2. Didn't they say that specific retailers will be authorised to re-sell used games, which means that the big companies like Game shold still be able to take your games, it just means that buying them second hand will be more expensive, and I rarely buy them second hand anyway. 3. I only really play onl-ine so the whole connecting ever 24hrs thing doesn't bother me either. Also you don't need to log on for it to connect, you just need an active internet connection plugged in. Lets be honest as well, the differences while playing the consoles will be tiny as well, like that screen shot posted earlier. Yes on a paused screen it's noticeable but during a game, not so much. I might just switch to PC though as I only really play Battlefield now and don't even play that often!


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Will be sticking with the pc until i can get an xbox1 or ps4 for £50 so i can play the exclusive games they offer. These new console will produce around the same or slightly better graphics than my pc currently offers, but the best news, for me anyway, is better graphics on the consoles which ultimately leads to better ports to pc with even better graphics specifically for pc. The likes of steam in big picture mode has potentially bought the pc from being a machine in the spare bedroom to a machine in the living room where no mouse/keyboard is needed to launch games.

Downsides is, most people play on consoles for the simplicity so you need a few mates who have the pc to play some multiplayer titles with, but i heard windows 8 was supposed to introduce the pc and xbox gaming communities together where they can play the same games together. AFAIK this isn't possible atm, but there might be a few titles where you can. Obviously, the better accuracy of the mouse and keyboard wouldn't be fair compared to a joypad, but for games such as fifa 14, grid2 etc where they don't rely on accuracy, it would be a real winner in the eyes of many. I think the only reason this isn't a reality is simply because microsoft know that if you could buy a pc and play against all their mates on xbox, nobody would be buying an xbox, especially after this latest news about games licensing on the xbox one and the cheaper cost of games on pc.

I'm looking forward to the release of the next gen consoles. The current gen consoles have been holding back the development of top end graphically spectacular pc games for years now. It's expensive, risky and time consuming to make a pc only title with graphics that blow you away. Crysis 1 tried that and failed to a degree. Essentially, all we've had on pc is a console port with a few extra advanced graphics options thrown in. It'll be good to see even the lesser well knows titles have the top end graphics that we see on the pc today.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Seems Xbox have seen the error of their ways and decided to change the design.

http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/update


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

EFC said:


> Seems Xbox have seen the error of their ways and decided to change the design.
> 
> http://http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/update


Link doesn't seem to work?!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Link doesn't seem to work?!


Fixed it mate!


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Just the fact we pay for internet and they then put adverts on made me so mad I won't ever get one. Sure offer us a free service paid for by ads not one I pay for.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

hotchy said:


> Just the fact we pay for internet and they then put adverts on made me so mad I won't ever get one. Sure offer us a free service paid for by ads not one I pay for.


Oh .... Right?!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

EFC said:


> Seems Xbox have seen the error of their ways and decided to change the design.
> 
> http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/update


Good news but they need to announce it louder than just on there website lol !


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Good news but they need to announce it louder than just on there website lol !


Too little to late, my son has had an xbox for years, he says he is going to buy the new ps4 instead, what's to say once everyone has bought the xbox, they move the goal posts so to speak


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I read it on the microsoft website yesterday and its finally made it to the bbc now:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22980973


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Little to late ps4 is topping pre sales orders


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Still going with the ps4 for me and my boy UNLESS M$ drop the price, then it'll be a tougher decision i suppose.

Tbh, i begrudge giving them anymore of my because of this whole carry on....


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

It's looking like a PS4 for me too but you can't write Microsoft off based on pre orders. As shown, anything can change. This is going to be battle over 5-7 years after all. Sony can also move the goal posts against gamers, all it takes is a system update and DRM is in place.

They briefed over the point that their online gaming must now also be paid for, just like Xbox Live and the lack of DRM/sharing issue only extends to Sony 1st party titles. 3rd parties like EA can implement any protection they want. So not as clear cut as most believe.


----------

